# Paper tuning PSE Evo



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Well I bottomed out the rest, looks aweful and still getting nock low.
And just now the beman arrow I've been shooting (got a blob for a backstop) just broke. I noticed the finish on front end of the arrow was wearing off but I didn't give it any thought. But just now pulling it out of the target and some of the fibers splintered. Never heard of that happening before...


----------



## thor82 (Dec 27, 2011)

Doesnt look like my post went through.I am also having the same problem with a 2012 ds evo.70/30 340 bemon ics hunter QAD HDX.I tried messing with the rest and D loop I can get it better but not perfect but my D loop has to be very high the arrow is far from level.My rest is almost bottomed and my D loop is high.Im gonna keep at it maybe end up up taking it to a shop.Either way Ill let you know what fixes it.Let me know if you get it and what you did thanks.Every sight and program I see says for me to go with a 340 they are cut at 29 3/8 and with a 100 grain point.So I hope its just an adjustment issue.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

my 2011 evo shot a perfect bullet hole the first time with the rest in my sig.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Wish I could help but I too am having trouble with nock low off of a drop away. I Don't know if this is a drop away issue or a possible spine issue. Hope someone has some advice.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Me and my buddy from sunrys archery where talking we took off our string suppresors and we got perfect bullet holes but with them on forget it. still shoots the same with it on or off though, might want too try that.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Suspect it is a spine issue. Was playing with a Vendetta the other day and the guy had arrows which were underspined. Kept getting a lower tear no matter what. As soon as I shot a stiffer spine out of it I got a bullet hole. 
There is a lot more energy being delivered by bows now, especially the "speed" bows. Carbon Express have several steps to go through to detertmine the bow weight you should use on their spine chart. You can end up adding 7lbs to a 60lb actual draw weight. Easton get you to add 5 pounds with a brace height under 6.5".


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

hi,i have deadeye that at spec could use 400 spine,how ever after test after test with/with out fletch
found 340s are perfect as far as tail left in paper.but was getting slight tail low,adjusted rest,got perfect
hole but arrow was below center berger hole.so recentered arrow/berger and started test shots took 1/4 turn
off bottom limb bolt after shots ,wound up with 1 full turn out and have bullet hole fletch/bare,also poi untop
each other bh too.so sugjest check cam lean,set bow to spec and dl,timing/sink,tiller,arrow spec etc.if
can, try lower dw or next higher spine arrow.but my thinking is tiller might be a little off.hope this helps


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I'm debating trying a limb driven ret to see if that changes anything. Only thing is I love the full containment of my QAD. Has anyone ever tried putting a limbdriver style blade on a QAD? Would still have the full containment of the QAD, but would also have the flex in the launcher blade?

Think that would work?


----------



## thor82 (Dec 27, 2011)

Took mine to the shop todayto have it paper tuned.The tech got it alot better but not perfect.He said it could be on how its gripped.He said somthing like PSEs like a high wrist grip,not sure how true this could be.He also tried diff. spines,no better.The string stop theory is interesting.I know the stock ones are setup to keep the string pushedd a little ,so maybe one that adjusts by sliding would be better.


----------



## thor82 (Dec 27, 2011)

forgot to mention that the tech said he was shooting from about six feet abd he said it would have been better at bit further.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

.BuckHunt. said:


> I'm debating trying a limb driven ret to see if that changes anything. Only thing is I love the full containment of my QAD. Has anyone ever tried putting a limbdriver style blade on a QAD? Would still have the full containment of the QAD, but would also have the flex in the launcher blade?
> 
> Think that would work?


Before yu change rests, set it to the specs in your OP, but set the top DS hitting slightly ahead of your bottom, and/or back off DW about a turn to turn and half.

I believe it will help.


----------



## Dale P (Feb 17, 2009)

BadgerT said:


> Before yu change rests, set it to the specs in your OP, but set the top DS hitting slightly ahead of your bottom, and/or back off DW about a turn to turn and half.
> 
> I believe it will help.


^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rodeo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

you mentioned that there was wear on the arrow.may be silly but did you make sure the vanes clear ? are the top and bottom stopping at the same time.roll over is the same as well.
you might have to put a twist in the cable to balance it out.one last thought.if you bring it to the shop get them to make sure limbs are matched. has happened before.also make sure d loop is in proper spot.
hopes this helps. good luck. side note pse can be hard to tune.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

BadgerT said:


> Before yu change rests, set it to the specs in your OP, but set the top DS hitting slightly ahead of your bottom, and/or back off DW about a turn to turn and half.
> 
> I believe it will help.


I'll try this, thanks



rodeo1 said:


> you mentioned that there was wear on the arrow.may be silly but did you make sure the vanes clear ? are the top and bottom stopping at the same time.roll over is the same as well.
> you might have to put a twist in the cable to balance it out.one last thought.if you bring it to the shop get them to make sure limbs are matched. has happened before.also make sure d loop is in proper spot.
> hopes this helps. good luck. side note pse can be hard to tune.


I have been shooting bare shaft, so no contact issues. The wear was on the front of the arrow shaft, I have another thread going about that.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Well another question for the PSE experts.

Built a draw board over the weekend and put it to use this afternoon.

Draw set at 29.5" and is coming back to 29.75".
Brace is 5 7/8"
AtA is dead on
Bottom stop hits while top stop has about a 1/8 gap.

What do I need to do to get it all in spec?

Thanks!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Ok so I took a bunch of twists of of the control cable. Bottom is still hitting first, and I pretty much have no twists in the control cable. What I doing wrong?


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Friend had low tear with a Freak. Put on a PSe rest and it was even worse. Limb driver was a little better. Tried differnet spined arrows. Some say (owners manual) arrow should be level with riser groove, some say 1/16 to 1/8" nock high. Good luck.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Some other's have said that the limbs need to be installed in a certain order depending on deflection. If they are not in the right order it can effect tuning?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Right now I am working on cam sync and timing. Hoping that will pull most of the nock low of of it. Pretty sure the limbs are all right. Anyone got the order?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

3....1

2....4
when veiwing bow from behind, with 4 being the strongest and 1 being the weakest.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Not the numbers I have on them....

Mine are 

131....127

129....134

Which if the highest number is still strongest etc than they are right.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

They are in the correct order. 1,2,3,4 is not the deflection but simply the order they should be in. I know it's frustrating trying everything and the bow doesn't tune. Good luck and keep us posted if you figure it out.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Any progress made?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to work on it since monday. Kinda stumped tho, no matter how many twists I take out of the control cable I can't get the top stop to hit first.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Well had some free time this evening to do some more tinkering and what do you know I got it! RONMARRIOTT pm'ed me with a couple tips, so. Mainly what I had to do was add 5 twists to the buss cable and a few to the string, from there it was much easier bringing the top stop in ahead of the bottom one. First shot at like 4' was a bullet hole (fletched arrow) now will be working on getting a bear shaft to do the same.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

5 twists sounds like alot? Glad you got it. How is the bow's ATA, brace height, poundage, drawlength? Within spec?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Is AtA measured center of axle to center of axle? or inside edge to inside edge?

Center to center AtA is within 1/16"
Brace is about 1/16 -1/8 short of 6"
Draw is just a touch over, at most 1/8"

Haven't had a chance to test poundage yet, don't have a bow scale in the tool box as of yet.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Sounds close enough. Congrats!


----------



## Whackdaddy (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you get the low tear problem resolved? Fixed mine by collapsing the string stop. Was told taking the thing off altogether would improve it further, but affect the feel (only adjusted it slightly, so there's about a half-inch between it and the string in resting position. Still need to be about 20 feet from the paper to get a bullet hole though.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

What happens when you shoot 6-10 ft through paper?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Yup I did get the low tear out. I have my top stop hitting quite a bit (1/8") before the bottom one hits. I also put a regular limb driver on it, WAY easier to tune than the QAD was. Still not sure I won't put the QAD back on tho, sure do love that thing for hunting.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry, I've been gone for a bit. Glad to see you've got things working in the right direction.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Good to hear it's working for you. However, I would hope that a bow would shoot best when both cams/draw stops are hitting at the same time (in sync). Isn't it like fixing an alignment problem on a car by taking air out of one of the tires? I don't know. I'm waiting on my Freak to come in and will see how it sets up.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Just dropped my draw length by 1/2", now the top stop is hitting even sooner. Will add a twist to the control to slow it down a hair and see if the low tear comes back, still shooting great tho.


----------

